# New carb, now car wont stay on.



## Sandgoat69 (Jul 27, 2016)

Recently purchased a 1969 GTO 400 with TH400. Car looks great but needs some work to get it to be a "daily driver". I recently took out the weber carb as it was not working. I replaced it with a Rochester Quadra jet. The problem now is that the car starts, but wont stay on. Even after letting it warm up it wont stay on. Any suggestions out there? Would i need to mess with the timing now that installed a new carb? How about vacuum lines? Also new carb has a "pull up" choke, sorry gents im not familiar with this type, can someone explain? Help gents


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Sandgoat69 said:


> Recently purchased a 1969 GTO 400 with TH400. Car looks great but needs some work to get it to be a "daily driver". I recently took out the weber carb as it was not working. I replaced it with a Rochester Quadra jet. The problem now is that the car starts, but wont stay on. Even after letting it warm up it wont stay on. Any suggestions out there? Would i need to mess with the timing now that installed a new carb? How about vacuum lines? Also new carb has a "pull up" choke, sorry gents im not familiar with this type, can someone explain? Help gents


So by new carb, you mean it is newly rebuilt?

Assume you mean it won't run (stay on) when you let it idle? But it will run when you have the engine raised higher than idle?

Have you set your idle screw?
Did you adjust your mixture screws?
Are your vacuum lines hooked up?

You should not have to mess with the timing if the car was running before.

How about a few pictures? :thumbsup:


----------



## Sandgoat69 (Jul 27, 2016)

Thanks for your answer PontiacJim. Got the car running. Is there a way to find out what cam is in the engine without having to take it out?


----------

